# Got this last weekend



## Doublet479 (Jan 12, 2007)

Got this at local gunshow over weekend . S&W 639


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice gun :smt023


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

That's an excellent pistol you have there. The 39 series pistols are superb.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's a fine looking pistol you got yourself. You should have a blast at the range with it. Good luck.


----------



## Mortech (Jan 28, 2007)

How much did you manage to _steal_ that beauty for ?


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Pic doesnt work for me :-/


----------

